# Home depot shingle prices



## saiminh

Hi im in the Hampton Roads area in Virginia. Not sure what to do. Home depot is selling gaf shingles as low as 22.20 a bundle . The supply houses are still in mid 80s range anywhere from 82 to 89 a square. You guys think Home depot is going to sell them for ever at this price or what. That is a 20 dollar a square difference. It make a big difference on 20 square plus jobs. I just dont want to give a cheaper quote based on the 67.00 a square and then the next day they go up. I have heard that they normally do that for a month or so but not sure. And i have gotten momos from local suppliers that their shingles are going up. That normally happends every May. Im sure the supply houses are sweating it. Let me know what you think.


----------



## balochsomar

*This is what I do*

I go to the customer service, or the PRO desk, ask them how long the sale will last. Yes, it is true the prices do change. At the same time, when you buy around $2000.00 of materials then you get like 5% --- or something like this. Check with the front desk. Also, when you give a quote (hopefully, its written), you can specify, this quote is only valid from such and such date to such and such date.

If something goes wrong they way I have dealt with it is. If you look in craigslist people sell home depot gift cards. So, for example if its a $100 gift card, they will sell it for $50. You have to be careful about this, in case, someone is cheating you. So, its best to have the person when you are buying the materials. That was just a side note. 

I am not speaking out of thin air.....i am a partner in a roofing company. I have been doing this for many many years. DFW Best Roofing

The best way to deal with the issue of supplies is to have an account in Home Depot; there are a few reasons for this. First, Home depot is near by. Second, its open longer then any other roofing supply. Third, homeowners are at ease. They know exactly what they are getting.

Asking your roofing crew to go to some roofing supply place that is far away is not always easy. The one negative aspect of Home Depot is that there delivery system is not that great. 

Second, you want a relationship with other roofing supply companies for the products not sold in Home Depot, and sometimes they have a sale that beats Home Depot, and they always have a better delivery system.

That is my quick two cents....

Over time, as you build a personal relation with the person in home depot, or even the roofing supply company, they will give you good deals even more.


----------



## skipper1946

Suggest you make sure you are comparing apples to apples. H D does carry GAF, but if my memory is correct, I think it is their "Shadowline" retail offering. It is laminated, but not the quality of Timberline HD. 

I haven't looked there for some time. Everything could have changed.


----------

